# Will this baby die? What should I do?



## Jmort85 (Nov 19, 2018)

I've never handled eggs before. (Turtle laid them all over the house) The other two caved in quick but I kept this one because it looked ok. Today is day 90 and it started caving in like the others and was getting moldy, I hadn't been keeping it moist either. So I very much assumed it was a goner and let my boys open it. Well, there is a baby in there and it's moving. I feel super awful... Is there anything we can do? It's still in the sac I think.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 19, 2018)

I think probably so. It is very undeveloped. Keep in an incubator on moist paper towel, or plain plastic with some Vaseline, the goal that it does not stick and tear. It will be paramount to have high humidity so it does not dry out. Good luck.


----------



## wellington (Nov 19, 2018)

It probably won't live. However I would put a plastic bowl over it and put a couple pin holes in the side of the bowl. Keep the paper towel it's on moist and keep him warm around 86. 
I can't remember for sure who has tried keeping a premature hatch or cracked egg alive but it might be @HermanniChris or possibly @shellfreak


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 19, 2018)

Boy, that's rough.
Please update us to help others in the future. Especially if you are successful.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 19, 2018)

What kind of turtle is this?


----------



## Jmort85 (Nov 19, 2018)

Cheryl Hills said:


> What kind of turtle is this?


Eastern box turtle


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 19, 2018)

I sure wish you the best of luck.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 20, 2018)

Awww, the poor little guy - good luck, follow the advice!


----------



## kazjimmy (Nov 21, 2018)

Wow. Way too early to break the shell. Good luck


----------



## Dan (Nov 21, 2018)

Arizona Sulcata has done a thread under this same breeding forum about incubating eggs without an eggshell. Prognosis isn’t good, though.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 27, 2018)

Any news on the baby?


----------



## TammyJ (Dec 4, 2018)

No news: not always good news.


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Dec 26, 2018)

Try wrapping the baby and egg yolk in a moist cling wrap and put it in an incubator at 84 degrees Fahrenheit. Poke one hole in the cling wrap for ventilation. I wish you the best of luck!
-Mickey


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2018)

For future egg clutches, the reason your eggs started collapsing was because they need to be kept moist.


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Dec 27, 2018)

Soo, what happened so far? I’m hoping for the best!


----------

